# DoorDash is a bunch of snakes



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

https://gizmodo.com/doordash-are-a-bunch-of-snakes-1832805573/amp


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Speaking of...

I pulled into a Korean BBQ/Sushi joint to pick up an order for 3 rolls. $16 tip. As I’m walking up to the door a Door Dash driver literally dashed past me to pick up an order.

Gosh, I remember back to when I felt compelled to PonyExpress people’s order to them. For little or no tip. Screw that. My new motto: “I’ll get there when I get there.” (Unfortunately,”Your good is getting cold” was already taken.) :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I’m not getting what your saying, is it there was a $16 tip, but DD does not give it to you, they keep it, that takes away any incentive to make any effort as it’s a moral killer. 

Meanwhile some other DD driver is rushing in with no self dignity and playing the yes man role ?


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> I'm not getting what your saying, is it there was a $16 tip, but DD does not give it to you, they keep it, that takes away any incentive to make any effort as it's a moral killer.
> 
> Meanwhile some other DD driver is rushing in with no self dignity and playing the yes man role ?


Sorry. I wasnt clear. I was driving GH. I wouldn't drive DD even IF I got to keep tips.

GH gives you a delivery eta and a "deliver by" time. I accepted the offer when I was close by and this restaurant takes its time to prepare. And they're honest. When they say "10 minutes" they mean 10 minutes. And I usually get the order in 7-8.

In other words, no reason to rush. I know I've got plenty of time and I'm making $26 on the delivery.

The poor DD ant, otoh...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DD is a sleazy company. I hope more customers learn the cc tips haven’t gone to the driver.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DD has been stiffing me on my bonuss lately. Looking at Reddit and YouTube, I’m learning it happens a lot.

Not only does DD steal driver tips, they don’t pay bonuses as promised.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Invisible said:


> DD has been stiffing me on my bonuss lately. Looking at Reddit and YouTube, I'm learning it happens a lot.
> 
> Not only does DD steal driver tips, they don't pay bonuses as promised.


Sunday.....5 orders at $4 each.........did not get paid.

Tuesday.....2 orders at $4 each......did not get paid.

This afternoon.....1 order at $1.......did not get paid.

I sent an email with probably 37 variations of the word that rhymes with "duck", as well as that many times I used the phrase "dirty deceitful stealing sleazy company". I also pointed out www.notipdoordash.com, as well as the news article in my area (actually about 2 blocks from me) where DD scalped orders through their site that should have gone to the restaurant.

Got a canned reply naturally.

I am done with them until further notice.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Sunday.....5 orders at $4 each.........did not get paid.
> 
> Tuesday.....2 orders at $4 each......did not get paid.
> 
> ...


And yet some drivers love them, which I don't understand. Either they haven't been screwed over yet by DD, or they don't realize they have been screwed over.

Maybe DD keeps changing their phone numbers for driver help because they're screwing so many drivers, they can't keep up.

I'm done with them, too.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Invisible said:


> And yet some drivers love them, which I don't understand. Either they haven't been screwed over yet by DD, *or they don't realize they have been screwed over.*
> 
> Maybe DD keeps changing their phone numbers for driver help because they're screwing so many drivers, they can't keep up.
> 
> I'm done with them, too.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm getting all my extra pay. About $70.00 so far for the week.
I'm assuming you do know that you can't decline or unassigne an order while on Peak Pay, right? If you do, you won't get it. Either you're all in or none at all.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> I'm getting all my extra pay. About $70.00 so far for the week.
> I'm assuming you do know that you can't decline or unassigne an order while on Peak Pay, right? If you do, you won't get it. Either you're all in or none at all.


I am well aware.........

LOL at how stupid DD is, they paid me double on my claim I never received the bonus money. Free tank of gas for me!


----------

